# RR: 28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Cortot	(1933)










2.	Bolet	(1974)










3.	Argerich	(1977)










4.	Pogorelich	(1989)










5.	Pollini	(1974)










6.	Arrau	(1960)










7.	Moravec	(1976)










8.	Zhukov	(1983)










9.	Sokolov	(1990)










10.	Ashkenazy	(1992)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Cortot	(1933)
2.	Bolet	(1974)
3.	Argerich	(1977)
4.	Pogorelich	(1989)
5.	Pollini	(1974)
6.	Arrau	(1960)
7.	Moravec	(1976)
8.	Zhukov	(1983)
9.	Sokolov	(1990)
10.	Ashkenazy	(1992)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

